# Photography risk



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A photographer tragically died this morning when a huge block of cheese fell on him.

Everyone posing for the wedding party picture had tried to warn him.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:roll:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Like it


----------

